# Advice on New Snowblower



## jweiner (Jun 29, 2010)

I recently sold my old Honda 20" Track Drive snowblower (hs522) because we moved into a house with a much larger driveway and the 20" model took too long to clear the snow. I also was not a big fan of the mower as it had the older track drive system and was difficult to manuever.

I want to purchase a machine with a good engine (i.e. Honda, Subaru, etc.). It looks like Honda makes a 28" model (HS928WA) with tires. All of Honda's bigger models have the track drive (which I prefer to avoid). Ariens also has a Delux 30 model that has a Subaru engine. I was hoping that Ariens would have put a Subaru engine on the Delux Platinum line for this Fall, but no such luck. Between Honda and Ariens, which is a better machine? Let's assume money is not an object. I just want a good (larger) unit that will last "forever," Are there any other models worth considering? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

jweiner;1048368 said:


> Between Honda and Ariens, which is a better machine?


That's like asking if a Mercedes is better than a Yugo. Honda blowers are by far superior to anything Ariens makes. I've owned both so I'm speaking from first hand experience.

Get a HS928 and you'll be set for the next 10 years.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Or, You could just hire me to plow for you...


----------



## EastCoast (Oct 7, 2004)

I ordered my Honda HS928TA in July.

I just sold by Ariens 624e.... good machine for the last six years.... but EOD always had issues with snow removal.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

jweiner;1048368 said:


> I recently sold my old Honda 20" Track Drive snowblower (hs522) because we moved into a house with a much larger driveway and the 20" model took too long to clear the snow. I also was not a big fan of the mower as it had the older track drive system and was difficult to manuever.
> 
> I want to purchase a machine with a good engine (i.e. Honda, Subaru, etc.). It looks like Honda makes a 28" model (HS928WA) with tires. All of Honda's bigger models have the track drive (which I prefer to avoid). Ariens also has a Delux 30 model that has a Subaru engine. I was hoping that Ariens would have put a Subaru engine on the Delux Platinum line for this Fall, but no such luck. Between Honda and Ariens, which is a better machine? Let's assume money is not an object. I just want a good (larger) unit that will last "forever," Are there any other models worth considering? Thanks in advance for any help.


well i would go with the 4 wheeler and plow. you can plow people in your hood and make money and you can also plow yours and make big mass snow piles. also then you can have fun all year round with it. and there is more options than just a plow you can use it for a lot of stuff


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Honda outdoor power equipment always amazes me. Great smooth motors, quality components, and they always seem quieter than any other.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

id vote for the ariens based purely off of nostalgia, i mean who doesnt remember watching dad with the simplicity, ariens, or gilson out at night snowblowing the driveway saying,,,keep it slow so its nice clean job......,,,but im like that.

Whether its made in America or not,,honda just doesnt do that for me.


----------

